# what would be classed as a good time for 10 miles??



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

As above , very interested to know

Thanks


----------



## Radius (22 Mar 2009)

Bit under half an hour?


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> Bit under half an hour?




So more towards the 20 minute mark would be very good then?


----------



## Radius (22 Mar 2009)

Well it'd put your av. speed nicely above 20mph, so yes.


----------



## Steve Austin (22 Mar 2009)

Anything between 20 to 25 would be a good time.
Less than 20 and you are going to be challenging some of the best out there


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> Anything between 20 to 25 would be a good time.
> Less than 20 and you are going to be challenging some of the best out there



Really?

sorry for the naive questions , ive never really followed cycling. I just always enjoyed it myself.


----------



## Young Un (22 Mar 2009)

Yup, I would agree with Steve,

I am going to start time Trialing this year, and my target time for the end of the season is a 30minute 10, which I will be very happy with considering I am only 14, and if I reach my target early on, then I will try for a 28.


----------



## ACS (22 Mar 2009)

evens? 10 miles - 30 mins


----------



## palinurus (22 Mar 2009)

It depends. If David Millar did 10 miles in 23 minutes it'd be a crap time, if I did it then it'd be a very good one.

As a starting point 30 minutes is a fair target.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

palinurus said:


> It depends. If David Millar did 10 miles in 23 minutes it'd be a crap time, if I did it then it'd be a very good one.
> 
> As a starting point 30 minutes is a fair target.




well i had to google david millar lol

seems to be more about drug use than anything else


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all your replies , very interesting

Ive got another thread running in the beginners part to find myself a bike as i have been doing my 10 miles on a borrowed bike.


----------



## allen-uk (22 Mar 2009)

About 3 hours, including refreshment breaks and general mooching stops. What's the rush?

A


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

allen-uk said:


> About 3 hours, including refreshment breaks and general mooching stops. What's the rush?
> 
> A



I would like to compete if i am good enough


----------



## Chuffy (22 Mar 2009)

iwanttoridebike said:


> I would like to compete if i am good enough


What are you doing at the moment?


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Chuffy said:


> What are you doing at the moment?



Hi

i started off around the 29 minute mark and have clawed myself down to 20:59 , my last try was however 21:50. Ive not been back in to it long and really would like to do the best i can with this and i know i have alot more to offer on my times. Its just finding the right bike for me and the training. I do not really know alot about cycling at all , ive just always had an interest but only as me as a rider. Never really followed on tv or anything like that.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

when i say not long , i mean i started again around 4 weeks ago


----------



## Young Un (22 Mar 2009)

Your already doing 20-22 minutes, and on a borrowed bike, mate that is very impressive!!


----------



## Radius (22 Mar 2009)

Those are great times! I don't think you really need to be 'into' it that much, but it could be a conversation starter at events, and it could help with motivation (not that it looks like you need it, but you could have an 'idol' or something like that), and understanding of tactics etc...


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Radius said:


> Those are great times! I don't think you really need to be 'into' it that much, but it could be a conversation starter at events, and it could help with motivation (not that it looks like you need it, but you could have an 'idol' or something like that), and understanding of tactics etc...




To be honest the person i admire most with cycling is mark beaumont , but thats nothing to do with the type of cycling i like lol

I also have read alot about graeme obree , i do tend to watch abit during the olympics aswell but not alot.

I definetly need an understanding or the sport all round though , i just feel clueless to the whole cycling world. I was kind of embarressed to post on here at first because of that.


----------



## Chuffy (22 Mar 2009)

iwanttoridebike said:


> i just feel clueless to the whole cycling world. I was kind of embarressed to post on here at first because of that.


Don't confuse knowing about something with being good at it. Those times are pretty serious! If you joined a club then you'd probably be caning most of the field in their 10 mile TTs. If the club is any good then they'll do their best to help you improve.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Don't confuse knowing about something with being good at it. Those times are pretty serious! If you joined a club then you'd probably be caning most of the field in their 10 mile TTs. If the club is any good then they'll do their best to help you improve.



I did contact a club and they seem keen to get me along , i however as above do not feel greatly confident. not having my own bike yet doesnt help matters , but i should have that sorted soon.


----------



## palinurus (22 Mar 2009)

You might find someone at the club can advise on bikes/kit and training- most clubs have a few TT experts. Someone might even have a bike for sale- bikes often change hands at my club anyway.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

palinurus said:


> You might find someone at the club can advise on bikes/kit and training- most clubs have a few TT experts. Someone might even have a bike for sale- bikes often change hands at my club anyway.



If i go , that is what i will do

Thanks


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2009)

Perhaps you should bypass the usual route and go straight for the British championships.


----------



## MacB (22 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> Perhaps you should bypass the usual route and go straight for the British championships.



Yep, seems like lightning to me, I think my 45 mins for 10 miles is a fair pace


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2009)

I could be wrong and apologise in advance if I'm wrong but this sounds all a bit -ish to me


----------



## Radius (22 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> I could be wrong and apologise in advance if I'm wrong but this sounds all a bit -ish to me



I was fairly surprised when he said 20 minutes! Still, never know, and yes apologies in advance if we're putting a downer on the next David Millar


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

Well my original thought was proved to be correct, i shouldnt have even bothered.


----------



## Radius (22 Mar 2009)

Not at all, if you're genuine then it's very exciting to have a clearly talented cyclist on our forum, and we'd like to see how you get on when you get more competitive!!


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2009)

iwanttoridebike said:


> Well my original thought was proved to be correct, i shouldnt have even bothered.



Stick around - prove me wrong!


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2009)

I'd check the bike's computer first - i.e. is it calibrated right as that can mess things up as either slower or faster.

If you are doing a 20 for a ten then that's field winning speed depending upon a course - it's 30 mph. A 21 used to win many Cheshire courses when I did a very short 23... 

I know you've had some knocking, but first check your computer, then I'd go and find a local 10 course and ride it yourself - it's marked on the roads. Best bet is get out with a club.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (22 Mar 2009)

fossyant said:


> I'd check the bike's computer first - i.e. is it calibrated right as that can mess things up as either slower or faster.
> 
> If you are doing a 20 for a ten then that's field winning speed depending upon a course - it's 30 mph. A 21 used to win many Cheshire courses when I did a very short 23...
> 
> I know you've had some knocking, but first check your computer, then I'd go and find a local 10 course and ride it yourself - it's marked on the roads. Best bet is get out with a club.




i already use the local clubs 10 mile route either early morning or late evening as i got the route off their website.

I am hoping to order the Quintana roo kilo 2008 or something similar. I need to get some extra money but it will be worth the extra wait.

i will come back when i have something to back me up , even if it means getting a video camera strapped to me and uploading it on to youtube!!!!!


----------



## Bman (22 Mar 2009)

hey, iwanttoridebike I believe you. Even if they dont! 

What bike have you borrowed?


----------



## Chuffy (22 Mar 2009)

Bongman said:


> hey, iwanttoridebike I believe you. Even if they dont!
> 
> What bike have you borrowed?


And do tell us the cc...


No really, those are damn good times. I'd like to believe you, but you have to understand, it's a bit like a chap going on an athletics forum and saying "I'm doing 100 metres in 10sec on borrowed spikes. Is this fast?"


----------



## dodgy (22 Mar 2009)

I've read the threads that "*iwanttoridebike*" has posted in, and while there might have been some gentle ribbing, I fail to see why he's so upset and wants his profile removing (whatever that means).
I've got no reason to take his timings as posted, I couldn't care less if he's fast or slow to be honest, but really, grow a pair.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

dodgy said:


> but really, grow a pair.




Ive tried but they spend most of their time numb from sitting on a saddle


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

Chuffy said:


> it's a bit like a chap going on an athletics forum and saying "I'm doing 100 metres in 10sec on borrowed spikes. Is this fast?"



Lucky i am no good at running then


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

Bongman said:


> hey, iwanttoridebike I believe you. Even if they dont!
> 
> What bike have you borrowed?



specialized road bike , went back friday evening. This is why i now want my own.


----------



## mickle (23 Mar 2009)

use some fecking capital letters and folk might take you seriouser.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

mickle said:


> use some fecking capital letters and folk might take you seriouser.



well i might take you more seriously if you used words in a sentence that actually existed.

I think what you were looking for is "use some fecking capital letters and folk might take you *more seriously"

*I highlighted it for you just incase!


----------



## dodgy (23 Mar 2009)

Nice come back iwanttorideabike


----------



## Will1985 (23 Mar 2009)

If you can honestly do a 21 on a standard road bike after such a short time, you should be touting yourself to the best, as it puts you just 2 minutes off the Old Skool record (no aero equipment).

Get yourself (in this order): a coach and power meter, tribars, aero helmet, deep section front and a rear disc - you'll be doing 19s in no time.

In the meantime, I want to see what the reaction would be if you go over onto timetriallingforum and ask there...


----------



## allen-uk (23 Mar 2009)

Well, my grandpa Charlie was doing 32m in 1890, as you can see on the pic of one of his medals, below. And anyone who says he didn't will have to dig him up first if they want to make something of it...

Love etc.,

Allen.


1890.jpg


----------



## yenrod (23 Mar 2009)

iwanttoridebike said:


> As above , very interested to know
> 
> Thanks



...if you can do it in 15mins - then make some communications to a pro. team !


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2009)

allen-uk said:


> Well, my grandpa Charlie was doing 32m in 1890, as you can see on the pic of one of his medals, below. And anyone who says he didn't will have to dig him up first if they want to make something of it...
> 
> Love etc.,
> 
> ...



Wow, that's impressive, puts things in perspective.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Mar 2009)

Sorry but I really don't believe you're doing 20, 21's on a standard (borrowed) road bike after four weeks training. I'm not saying you don't honestly think you are but that the computers wrong or something like that. Where are you based? Just turn up at a local club 10, pay your couple of quid and see how you do. If your times really are correct you'll probably win.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

Dave Davenport said:


> Sorry but I really don't believe you're doing 20, 21's on a standard (borrowed) road bike after four weeks training. I'm not saying you don't honestly think you are but that the computers wrong or something like that. Where are you based? Just turn up at a local club 10, pay your couple of quid and see how you do. If your times really are correct you'll probably win.



Well i will just see how i do and sort out my video camera to take with me.

one thing i did forget to say , previous 4 months to that i did use my trixter xbike & my reebok i bike everyday , Sometimes for up to 3 hours in a day.


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

Will1985 said:


> If you can honestly do a 21 on a standard road bike after such a short time, you should be touting yourself to the best, as it puts you just 2 minutes off the Old Skool record (no aero equipment).
> 
> Get yourself (in this order): a coach and power meter, tribars, aero helmet, deep section front and a rear disc - you'll be doing 19s in no time.
> 
> In the meantime, I want to see what the reaction would be if you go over onto timetriallingforum and ask there...



Its not a bad bike , it cost him just over £1000


----------



## iwanttoridebike (23 Mar 2009)

I start off at a reasonable pace and up it after the 1st mile , i start to feel it at around mile 6. At mile 7 i up it again and then again at mile 8 and really start feeling it and then mile 9 i beast the hell out of myself. Sonetimes i start the mile 9 up at mile 8.

Probably not th ebest tactics , but thats how i do it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Mar 2009)

iwanttoridebike said:


> Well i will just see how i do and sort out my video camera to take with me.
> 
> one thing i did forget to say , previous 4 months to that i did use my trixter xbike & my reebok i bike everyday , Sometimes for up to 3 hours in a day.



No need for the video, just tell us where, when & your time. If you do manage a long 20/short 21 you'd definetley crack 20 minutes on a full on time trial rig and with some proper coaching and training ought to be aiming for the national championships.

Where are you based? We have a club ten this Sunday you'd be welcome at.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Mar 2009)

Isn't it cheating to do a TT on a moped?


----------



## yello (23 Mar 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Isn't it cheating to do a TT on a moped?



I doubt you could do 10 miles in 20 minutes on a moped!


----------



## ACS (23 Mar 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Isn't it cheating to do a TT on a moped?



Only if you use aero bars


----------



## Will1985 (23 Mar 2009)

You'll quickly learn that £1000 is average for a carbon road bike and nothing for a time trial bike. The top testers ride £2k frames, with a £1k+ disc and equally expensive front wheel. That isn't even including the groupset! It's all about position and aerodynamics which are harder to achieve on a road bike.

By the end of this season, we'll have a better idea about where we stand compared to the greats of yesteryear with Ian Cammish's Old Skool series. There is money up to beat the 18:48 and 49:24 records set by Sturgess and Engers respectively.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (23 Mar 2009)

Will1985 said:


> You'll quickly learn that £1000 is average for a carbon road bike and nothing for a time trial bike. The top testers ride £2k frames, with a £1k+ disc and equally expensive front wheel. That isn't even including the groupset! It's all about position and aerodynamics which are harder to achieve on a road bike.
> 
> By the end of this season, we'll have a better idea about where we stand compared to the greats of yesteryear with Ian Cammish's Old Skool series. There is money up to beat the 18:48 and 49:24 records set by Sturgess and Engers respectively.



We had a blokey show at our season opener name of Paul Engers, when at the sign on he was asked by the time keeper "Oh, Engers, are you related then? the guy just mumble "sort of".


----------



## a_n_t (23 Mar 2009)

you dont just go from doing 29's to 20's! i reckon that would take a few years of serious training. So what was the timescale?


----------



## HeartAttack (23 Mar 2009)

Sorry but having also read a few other posts and this thread I think the quoted times are a crock of shite. I stand to be corrected but without proper evidence what a load of bull


----------



## allen-uk (24 Mar 2009)

Two thoughts.

1) Unless you're riding on a race-track (no stops or slow-downs), then if you're _averaging_ 30mph you must be touching 40 or 45mph in places. Wow. Watch out for speed cameras.

2) Any chance you're confusing miles with kilometres? 10 kilometres in 20 minutes would still be impressive, just not to the point of fantasy.

A.


----------



## yello (24 Mar 2009)

allen-uk said:


> Any chance you're confusing miles with kilometres?



That crossed my mind too. 

Of course, it's not impossible that this lad is as quick as he says.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Mar 2009)

yello said:


> That crossed my mind too.
> 
> Of course, *it's not impossible that this lad is as quick as he says*.


It is, have you seen how long it's taken him to get back here????


----------



## Dave_1 (24 Mar 2009)

anything in the 23 minute range is good-it shows one is a relatively serious bike rider as can handle 25 mph for quite a distance. I hope I can again one day


----------



## montage (25 Mar 2009)

Too rude to ask the your age?


----------

